# CCW Techniques: Slim/Tight Clothing



## LiberalCCW

So I've only had my CCW for a few months now. Due to the fact that I dont really wear baggy clothes, I've been having to wear a jacket anytime I feel that's it's best to carry concealed; inorder to feel satisfied with my level of conealment. As you can imagine, it's increasingly hard to do this in Phoenix, Arizona.

Here's a slightly dramatic example of what I typically wear... not quite this tight but close I guess. This is of course a model... not me.









I was hoping someone might be able to lend me their advice on concealment. I know some of you will just tell me to wear baggier jeans.. so get that out if you feel you must but it's not really the response I'm looking for.:mrgreen:

I've looked at wallet holsters and even Thunderwear... but I don't know how practical those will be when it comes to a sticky situation.

THANKS.


----------



## Ram Rod

I wear jeans and t-shirt. Not too tight, just right. At 43 years, I don't have a lot of extra baggage, and I like being comfortable. Baggy is not for me either, and I carry IWB. Tucked or untucked shirt.


----------



## submoa

LiberalCCW said:


>


The '80s are over, less than zero.


----------



## Mike Barham

I like clothing that fits, too. I spent years dressing around big guns, but I've gotten away from that lately. Some options:

1. Something like a KelTec P3AT in a pocket holster. This works great in anything but tight jeans. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3233&CatalogID=7
2. A P3AT or perhaps something slightly bigger on the ankle. Obviously you can't wear shorts. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3307&CatalogID=6
3. A small/flat gun in a bellyband. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=2444&CatalogID=393
4. A flat DA pistol with a belt clip, tucked into the waistband. http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_15&products_id=75

The style of clothing you show would also lend itself to off-body carry using one of the currently stylish "man purses." This would allow you to carry a bigger gun, but of course access is slower and you run the risk of being separated from the gun.


----------



## LiberalCCW

thanks Mike. I'm like'n the idea of the ankle holster.. I never really considered it, since drawing from the hip is so engraved in my muscle memory. I guess I'll be practicing draws again. The 'man purse'... good suggestion but I'd like to keep that as a last resort.

My biggest problem with inside the pants holsters has been the fact that I'm blessed with youthful metabalism... there's really no 'cushion' to speak of. It's hard to carry more than a few hours without the gun or holster digging into my side. When I'm down town late at night, I of course have no problem sacrificing comfort for security... It'd just be nice to not have to. And of course, things happen in the nicest, most well lit parts of town as well. Also, I tried carrying once in the back, closer to my buttox, but I find the reach to be too obvious and the idea of someone throwing me in a rear naked choke, pushing my hips out from under me, and grabbing my gun just doesn't sit well with me.

submoa: No wonder my checks have been bouncing.. I've had the date wrong all this time.:mrgreen: But really.. like I said.. just an example, not me at all... just make'n sure no one's thinking of skin tight spandex.

Thanks a lot guys. I'd like to hear someone's opinion on these thunderwear holsters... I don't know that'd I'd use them, but I'm curious.

http://www.thunderwearholsters.com/personal.htm


----------



## Black Metal

I carry a double stack 9mm iwb at 4 o'clock all day everyday. I'm 5'10 140lbs so I know you can find a comfortable place on your waistband to carry. As long as my pants are around my waist I can't say I notice anything more than a little weight. I have a 30'' waist but purchase 32" to make for the little extra space the gun takes up. I wear a medium t-shirt that barely covers my waistband and my gun never shows, It does tend to print a little but I have found that its extremely rare that anyone notices. I am pretty sure that I have never been made while concealing. I can post a pic if it will help.


----------



## JeffWard

The really deep carry (Thunderwear and SmartCarry) really only work in very baggy, elastic waist pants... Not your style or mine.

Good for baggy basketball shorts... haha

I'm getting a belt-clip for my P-3AT, untucked shirt. Normally, I right-rear-pocket carry the P-3AT.

JW


----------



## js

submoa said:


> The '80s are over, less than zero.


:anim_lol:


----------



## LiberalCCW

Yeah... sounds like I'm just worrying about it too much. I just need to invest in a better holster.. something that sits a little deeper... and wear something that doesn't print. Generally, my shirts are smalls with a longer inseam so they extend below the belt, but aren't as loose... I'm a skinny bastard. Maybe people don't see as much as I assume.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Black Metal

LiberalCCW said:


> Yeah... sounds like I'm just worrying about it too much. I just need to invest in a better holster.. something that sits a little deeper... and wear something that doesn't print. Generally, my shirts are smalls with a longer inseam so they extend below the belt, but aren't as loose... I'm a skinny bastard. Maybe people don't see as much as I assume.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


I can say for a fact that they don't, think about before you started to carry, did you ever stare at someones waistband waiting to see if you could make out the print of a pistol grip? Once you get comfortable carrying the self conscious feeling of people watching you will go away.


----------



## LiberalCCW

Well I guess that's part of the problem really. I did and do look for weapons on people... as well as wonder what psychology is behind their speech, their walk, their posture. It's a really bad habbit I have that drives me CRAZY. It's a combination of constantly scrutinizing my surrounding and obsession with people watching. Picked it up around 15. I spend most of my day alone.. so I guess I have to entertain myself somehow.

It usually goes something like this: Standing in line at a supermarket.. _Guys walk in with guns... What do I do? Where do I go? I wonder if that kiosk could stop a bullet? Wonder who's pack'n... that guys got a big jacket.. hmm?_ I do it driving too... even 'rehearse' debates or conversations with people.

But... I realize that most people aren't that obsessive.. or have someone to hold a convesation with at the supermarket. Thanks for the point Drew.


----------



## Black Metal

Curious, I'm sure you have posted it in here somewhere but I'm just to lazy to hunt, What do you carry?


----------



## LiberalCCW

To carry: Beretta Cougar (gift from my father) and a PPK (I have a thing for anything.. 'oldschool'). Grandfather gave me a CZ75 that never worked properly.. it's on display... and I don't think I'd carry it either way.


----------



## Black Metal

You should be able to hide that PPK anywhere you want pretty comfortably I would think.


----------



## LiberalCCW

ppk's not a problem other than it being chrome nickel which worries me should my shirt ride up... i wear that when i'm tucking my shirt in or not concealing. And i think it's time for a new spring so haven't carried it much in the last few weeks.

but again.. i think i'm just worrying too much about. i've only had the ccw for a few weeks and i'm sure i'll get more used to it soon.


----------



## jpruett79

LiberalCCW said:


> Well I guess that's part of the problem really. I did and do look for weapons on people... as well as wonder what psychology is behind their speech, their walk, their posture. It's a really bad habbit I have that drives me CRAZY. It's a combination of constantly scrutinizing my surrounding and obsession with people watching. Picked it up around 15. I spend most of my day alone.. so I guess I have to entertain myself somehow.
> 
> It usually goes something like this: Standing in line at a supermarket.. _Guys walk in with guns... What do I do? Where do I go? I wonder if that kiosk could stop a bullet? Wonder who's pack'n... that guys got a big jacket.. hmm?_ I do it driving too... even 'rehearse' debates or conversations with people.
> 
> But... I realize that most people aren't that obsessive.. or have someone to hold a convesation with at the supermarket. Thanks for the point Drew.


There is something to be said for that. Often by just paying attention to whats around you will keep you out of a situations were you may have to use your gun.

i have found that when carrying thin is what matters most. And i know what you dont really want to change the way you dress but personally i would rather dress a little different to be able to carry a bigger gun. I just dont think the P3AT cuts it. i have one and i do carry from time to time but only when that is my only option.

I usually carry in a cargo pants pocket or inside the waist with a button up shirt covering it. I have found both work well but i did have to change my style of dress. What i carry the most is a compact 1911, keltec pf9 or a j-frame smith. I have a galco holster that allows me to tuck my shirt in over the gun and it actually reduces printing quite a bit.


----------

